# false albacore in VA ?



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone ever catch a false albacore frome the beach/pier in the dam neck/sandbridge/back bay area. What would be the best time of year to try for one?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

My Dad saw one leap clear over the first wave in SB back at the end of July. Not positive I didn't hook one in the surf during the same period of time. Had a fish pick up an enormous piece of tube squid. The fish made a run with a speed and power I've never felt before out over the bar. I thought I had a 50+lbs. shark, and by the time he wore himself out it was obvious the fish was only 10-15lbs. Lost him behind the first wave when I was walking him like a tired dog down the beach due to a leader parting, which was my fault, UGH! Never saw the fish, but for the power that a fish of that weight possessed it may well have been an Albie.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

GotchaMack said:


> My Dad saw one leap clear over the first wave in SB back at the end of July. Not positive I didn't hook one in the surf during the same period of time. Had a fish pick up an enormous piece of tube squid. The fish made a run with a speed and power I've never felt before out over the bar. I thought I had a 50+lbs. shark, and by the time he wore himself out it was obvious the fish was only 10-15lbs. Lost him behind the first wave when I was walking him like a tired dog down the beach due to a leader parting, which was my fault, UGH! Never saw the fish, but for the power that a fish of that weight possessed it may well have been an Albie.


Albies are here now mixed in with spanish. bene finding alot of large schools right outside the bar in dam neck/sand bridge. Throw a stingsilver and reel FAST


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Are they an early morning and late afternoon fish, like a Spanish? I would like to get this off the bucket list.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

typically late afternoon when we find them.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Years ago we would catch them occasionally off of sandbridge pier, September was a good month for them, I used to catch them once in awhile trolling for Spanish when I had a boat, those were the days...geo


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

This past weekend we saw lots of charters working close in at the ocean front. Saw lots of bird and fish action but only had 2oz spoons so they were just out of casting range. Word on the water was false Albie's. THICK. I would have jizzed my pants if I caught one from the surf.


----------

